# Do you think Lebron deserved rookie of the year or should of Melo got it vote now?



## doctorJ1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Melo




Lebron


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

King James all the way...

1. he was a high schooler
2. the hype was so huge for this kid and he surpassed them
3. put up some crazy numbers for his first year...

need i say more?? :yes:


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> need i say more??


No it's obvious you bought the hype. Congrats


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Wow, what a great place to have this poll.

LeBron was the better player this year... therefore, he deserved the award. That's my opinion.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

bron couldnt even get his team in the playoffs out EAST. melo did it in the WEST. melo wins. hooray!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Dwayne Wade.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Dwayne Wade.


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

i voted for carmelo, but i also think dwayne wade should have got it.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> King James all the way...
> 
> 1. he was a high schooler
> ...


Carmelo

The fact that he was a high schooler and had hype has nothing to do with it. Awards should be about who played the best, not about who played the best considering their circumstances. If you think Lebron played better fine, but giving it to him because he came out of high school and had a lot of hype makes no sense. Carmelo's numbers were just as good as Lebron's and he played in the west on a playoff team.

Also I would like to hear the reasons why people are saying Wade should have won it. He's an amazing player but I don't see how you can make a case for him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

its about contribution to a team and winning....

vote for carmelo or write in wade 

Lebron choked at the end of the season

Carmelo led his team to the playoffs

Denver is a rising power in the west soon to be one of the elite teams


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> its about contribution to a team and winning....
> 
> vote for carmelo or write in wade
> ...


And he led them right out.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

He's 20. The fact that he beat out Utah and Portland in the race for the 8th spot is good enough for me. Lebron couldnt do it in the east

Remember Wade had another guy Lamar Odom. And even Eddie Jones. Denver doesnt have another offensive talent like Odom on the team yet. The closest thing is Voshon Lenard right now. 

Carmelo struggled IMO because of the lack of a half court offense. Which is what needs to improve this year. Basically Denver needs a 2nd option. His team depended on him shooting fadaways out of the Mid to High Post with the clock running down.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> He's 20. The fact that he beat out Utah and Portland in the race for the 8th spot is good enough for me. Lebron couldnt do it in the east
> 
> Remember Wade had another guy Lamar Odom. And even Eddie Jones. Denver doesnt have another offensive talent like Odom on the team yet. The closest thing is Voshon Lenard right now.
> ...


but even then thats weak because he still had andre miller, nene, camby, and boykins, not to mention jon barry.

compare that to lebrons surrounding cast.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*equal comparison.*



> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> but even then thats weak because he still had andre miller, nene, camby, and boykins, not to mention jon barry.
> 
> compare that to lebrons surrounding cast.


You got Big Z who was healthy for the first time in awhile, Boozer who is averaging a double double and Jeff McInnis who averages around 6 assists. Both supporting casts basically cancel each other out, i.e. TMac vs. Kobe.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Wade had the most supporting cast "this year"

Denver and Clevelands basically cancel out. We dont have a second guy like boozer ill tell you that.

Thats why Carmelo had a better year than bron.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wade, its rookie of the year, not rookie of the season, and the basketball year ends after the Finals and then a new one starts. LBJ stat stuffer extreme. Wade is the most liked of all the rookies too, everyone likes him. Plus he even has the skills to match it and the HEAT SHOULDNT HAVE TAKEN HIM AND TOOK HINRICH, so the Bulls could be good.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*rookie of the year slash mvp*

In all honesty I view RoY as a Rookie MVP award of sorts. In that aspect I believe Melo should've gotten it, but it was LeBron's award to lose from the start, and by slightly edging Melo in the stats it was justifiable.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

They should've co-ed. But I would've opted with the easy route and gone with Wade if I had to pick. I wouldn't say he had the best supporting cast considering he had two underachievers (Jones and Grant), one injured player who took a very long time to find himself (Butler), a very weak bench, and his backup/usual backcourt mate who pulled one heckuva disappearing act in the playoffs (Alston), while Wade stepped it up huge. The key here though, is that Odom was #1 and Wade was #2. Both BronBron and 'Melo were #1. 

IMO, though 'Melo had the better supporting cast. The frontcourt definitely goes to the Cavs, but I would the Nuggs the backcourt (or wing/point) and bench. Plus, the Cavs made a big trade (and a smaller one that had a bigger impact) as well as an unknown starting lineup frequently. The Nuggets knew their starting lineup from day 1. Don't forget that when LBJ moved from 1 to 2 (which allowed him to score more), his point guard play was inferior to the Miller/Boykins combination. Yes, McInnis played well, but who was behind McInnis? I know I wouldn't want Ollie or Wags as my 2nd string point.


----------

